# What is the best and stable graphics card this Dell Inspiron 9400 can handle ?



## mikeote (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi

What is the best and stable graphics card this Dell Inspiron 9400 can handle ?

It came with Graphics Card:  nVidia GeForce 7900M GS Graphics with 256MB Dedicated RAM 

But soon after starting to use it, it would crash and restart, I installed a new less demanding graphics card driver which seemed to fix it, though the problem started appearing again in a couple of days, now it won't stay on even if i'm not running any programs.

So it seems that it's def the graphics card, probably too power consuming for the PSU, or overheating, though I did but a belkin fan cooling stand for it, the bottom of the laptop didn't seem to hot.

I've searched google for which PSU is in the Dell Inspiron 9400 but can't find the info.

Processor:  T2500 Intel Core Duo 2.0GHz (2MB Cache, 667MHz FSB)  
Memory:  2GB (2048MB) DDR2 533MHz 
Hard Drive:  160GB Serial (SATA) 
Display/Screen:  17.0" Widescreen WXGA+ (1440x900) TFT Display 
Optical drive:  DVD-ReWriter Drive 

Please let me know which graphics card you guys would recommend.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## ScOuT (Dec 7, 2008)

The Dell Inspiron 9400 is a laptop....you can not upgrade the power supply or the graphics card in it. I did some looking on the Dell website for you and have bad news...what you bought is what you get...that's all. 

Only certain laptop can be upgraded. Yours is not one of them unfortunately. 

Some companies will upgrade your laptop. My laptop, witch is a Sager, will upgrade to anything I want....just have to send it in and pay a ton of money. The upgrade option was part of my contract with the company. You might try and call Dell and see what your options are.


----------



## torment (Apr 12, 2010)

*Bad advice*



ScOuT said:


> The Dell Inspiron 9400 is a laptop....you can not upgrade the power supply or the graphics card in it. I did some looking on the Dell website for you and have bad news...what you bought is what you get...that's all.
> 
> Only certain laptop can be upgraded. Yours is not one of them unfortunately.
> 
> Some companies will upgrade your laptop. My laptop, witch is a Sager, will upgrade to anything I want....just have to send it in and pay a ton of money. The upgrade option was part of my contract with the company. You might try and call Dell and see what your options are.



 Sorry to burst your bubble bud but your wrong, the 9400 is completely upgradable.  There are several graphics cards that this laptop can be upgraded to though I prefer the nVidia Quatro FX2500m 512MB graphics card.
Reason I hate forums sometimes because 90% of the time you get incorrect information.  Hopefully the reader did contact dell and was corrected before he did anything else.  Before answering check, recheck make sure what you say is correct then answer, answering off assumption well you know. heh.


----------

